# Hobie Revolution 13 used



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all, don't know if this is in the appropriate thread but I will go anyway.

I was just wondering what sort of ball park figure a second hand revo 13 would be?
I've got a limited window to purchase one, I was figuring just over the $1500 mark?

I will be using it in bay fishing, maybe offshore. Think it will do the job.

Regards, Wibbly


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response Jon

It's 18months old, with no accessories.
(Just the trolley)


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah I had a look at those previously.

I guess in a perfect world I could get it cheaper, but we will see.
As a revo user I guess you rate them as a yak?
They seem to tick a lot of boxes.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the summary Jon, that helps a lot.

This confirms my thoughts. Surf launches are pretty rare here, a little swell creates a few splashes but nothing significant.
Most of my fishing will be in the two gulfs here. snapper is the main aim. 
Not bothered about the wet ride. I have kokatats. My current yak is a very wet ride.

Appreciate the info and to unbiased opinion (I think)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

1500 is a bargain (if you can get one). A mate got one at that price but it had a warped hull from being ratchet-strapped to a car on a hot summer day.
Buy now if you can, they get snapped up very quick when the warmer weather comes around and demand increases


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the response guys really appreciate it. 
The seller wants 1800, I am aware that is a reasonable price, but I'm gonna hold off as it's not an urgent buy.
I was wondering if people were expecting a few used to go on sale when the new outback comes out?

Please note that I am not overly fussed about the type of hobie, although the revo would be ideal.

Cheers,


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Wibbly said:


> Thanks for the response guys really appreciate it.
> The seller wants 1800, I am aware that is a reasonable price, but I'm gonna hold off as it's not an urgent buy.
> I was wondering if people were expecting a few used to go on sale when the new outback comes out?
> 
> ...


I reckon there might be a few outbacks at least.


----------

